# How much time do you have?



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I once had a small experience on prepping. This was about 3 years ago when our house was getting flooded. Everybody could see it coming. Provinces upstream were getting flooded and it was very clear that we would be next. Here is by the way in Thailand. the information supplied by the government was not clear though. They didn't give information on when you could expect and how much water you could expect. Actually they told everyone that there was no problem. The result was that probably more than a million people their house good flooded for at least 2 to 3 month. Also ours. Strangely most people didn't prep. Really nothing. I had whatever I could moved to the second floor of our house two weeks before. Also we had some water and other things (which we didn't use).

So when the flood came we helped some people in our neighborhood who started to panic. After that we just put our dogs in the back of the car and drove off.

What I learned from this is that it is important to prep based on indications you see. Also don't trust the government. When you do this, you are ahead of others and will be all right. Three month later we could start cleaning up our place.

BUT, this was just a problem. I believe there will be a big collapse coming. So the question is depending on what kind of collapse, what are the indications, and what is the timeframe.

Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Rule # 1....don't trust the Government. In times of crises, Particularly war or other like scenario, they will try to control the situation to their advantage by not telling you all or telling you nothing at all. At that point they are trying to save their position in power or they have screwed it up the situation so bad they are trying to cover their ass. Either way, it's about them and how they survive. Not you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hard to say. Time varies on the situation. Weather you might have a few days or a minute. Nuclear war...maybe 20 minutes. Financial collapse is a long time in coming nut exactly when is unpredictable. Some things are unlikely. Others have a more regular occurrence. My point is that you never know when or how quickly things will happen. Think ahead, plan several options and prepare. Only God knows how much time we have.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The nature of the problem will also affect the area effected and the duration of the problem. The answer heavily depends on the type of disaster.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Indeed, there are various possible disasters. I believe the most likely are the energy shortage, global warming, other resource depletion, etc.. though other disasters can for sure happen as well. So based on the disasters I mention, I have the feeling that we might have some time in between early indicators and the actual happening especially if you watch out for these indications. But I might be wrong. What do you think?

Further, From around Bangkok where I live to the area in the north where we have land is about 700 km. So making this travel once people start realizing that a disaster will happen or once it really happens it might not be that easy to reach.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting question.

I find myself trying to balance everyday life with prepping. 
I think I can handle a hurricane, of temporary event, okay.

Lately, something keeps stirring in me about 2015 - 2017.
I'm not trying to be weird or spooky, just saying. 

Kinda feels like a military mindset - train for something you never want to do... and be good at it.
Only, I don't what to do.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Economic downturn, be it personal or more widespread, I see as pretty likely. The trick there -- or for any slowly-developing event -- will be to not be the frog in the heating water; to know when to pull the trigger and dramatically shift your lifestyle.

Other events, such as natural disasters, I see as giving less (perhaps essentially no) warning. Their biggest challenge is to be ready Right Then...to have the bag in the car if you're off shopping, to not have put off a key prep, and most of all to have robust plans to reconnect with family.

As for governments...their biggest fear I think is populace panic, loss of control. They'll do about anything to avoid that, even if means you soothe people to sleep as the disaster advances upon them.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

what do you expect between now and 2017?


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Good for you then. That ought to teach people to be prepared at all times. Go bags are also the easiest way to go. Also, when the government says it's nothing, it's not "nothing". They just say that so we don't panic. or unless they purposely want to annihilate us. :O


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Indeed, I think with the integrated world economy that a collapse will be worldwide. I believe it is slow developing as well. At least slow enough to finalize the preparation. Also, I believe as a prepper, you hare more alert on any indications (I hope). 

You know about any website that sends out alerts for any collapse / disaster where you can register? I would be interested, because maybe some of the types of disasters I wouldn't be too aware of.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Sarahwalker, It is difficult to figure out what the government actually wants. Though it doesn't really matter. Just don't listen is the best and think for your self.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

While the mainstream media is untrustworthy, when the media opinions begin to diverge from the government's rhetoric, you know something is really up. The mainstream media can't dress-up the statistics anymore without being caught. They are beginning to hint about a downturn. Using their data, it's pretty clear that we may already be in a recession. The fact that the currency war is accelerating is another bad sign sign. The ECB's QE announcement just devalued the EURO even more. 

Another thing to watch is the war drums are beating again. It's another bad sign the government knows something they are not telling us. No one can predict the exact time of a financial or civil SHTF event, but the fact that world economies are getting worse at an accelerating pace and the government is still putting our propaganda that things are getting better is just another sign that preparing is the best course of action. Just stay your course in preparing. Whether the SHTF tomorrow or 5 years down the line, you'll be better shape than 99.99% of people.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> While the mainstream media is untrustworthy, when the media opinions begin to diverge from the government's rhetoric, you know something is really up. The mainstream media can't dress-up the statistics anymore without being caught. They are beginning to hint about a downturn. Using their data, it's pretty clear that we may already be in a recession. The fact that the currency war is accelerating is another bad sign sign. The ECB's QE announcement just devalued the EURO even more.
> 
> Another thing to watch is the war drums are beating again. It's another bad sign the government knows something they are not telling us. No one can predict the exact time of a financial or civil SHTF event, but the fact that world economies are getting worse at an accelerating pace and the government is still putting our propaganda that things are getting better is just another sign that preparing is the best course of action. Just stay your course in preparing. Whether the SHTF tomorrow or 5 years down the line, you'll be better shape than 99.99% of people.


Great points DOTF. We never really know when SHTF but it's better to always be prepared. It keeps us alert and ready for action. We won't be caught off guard, and once SHTF, we'll be the first to move. Although, I still wish SNeverHTF.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Dirk said:


> Hi Sarahwalker, It is difficult to figure out what the government actually wants. Though it doesn't really matter. Just don't listen is the best and think for your self.


Yeah, but it's pretty hard to do because since we were younger we've always seen older people listen to the media, and then we grew up to be just like them. Innate habits are hard to kill. :/


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

We will see when indeed it happens. Prepping a lot but wonder if all will be more or less on time. This year our first phase of the house of the bug out place should be finished. also learning a lot of things. We are already growing a lot of food and will continue at the Bug out place. Just learned today how to propagate mushrooms. Also we are now making cheese. Finally when we move we hope to have some goats so we can make cheese as well. probably really ready in about 3 years from now and even moved by that time.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

History will help predict some things...but it also shows us there's always something new under the sun. So I have no great faith in predictions. To me, I do what I can given some guidelines: 1) Prep first for the most likely (I put common life events and extreme weather here). 2) Learn skills and build sustainability as we can 3) Don't let mundanities of life stop 2), but also don't forget to live and enjoy the day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Likely enough.
Far enough form the City for any social issues to reach use for awhile
Flooding is not a real issue even the end of the world 1000 year one we had did not effect us much
Fire land is cleared back away for buildings enough
Hurricanes not here
Tornados possible proper shelter on sight
Location is a big part of it and we are sitting good on that


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sarahwalker said:


> Yeah, but it's pretty hard to do because since we were younger we've always seen older people listen to the media, and then we grew up to be just like them. Innate habits are hard to kill. :/


As one of those older people, let me suggest that all you need to benefit from the media is a healthy skepticism about how much of the story they got right, how much is influenced by their personal bias, and how much is missing. Retain a willingness to change your mind when new information becomes available. Read from a variety of sources so you know what the other side is saying.

On economic matters, go to the business news. You'll often get a completely different perspective than you do from the mainstream.


----------

